# I'm such an idiot...



## Math2010

First time making an European Round top pen...
The instructions are in french, but I guess they're more easy to understand in English. The translation is so bad, I misunderstood something...
I saw what when I assembled it...

I don't know if I can  make something to do not loose a kit. Maybe turn another top blank... Or I don't know if I can put somethning between the blank to look like a slimline...

I'm so unhappy, because the finish was very nice (for me)...


----------



## JimB

Turn a custom centerband from contrasting material.


----------



## Gary Beasley

Looks like you used the wrong bushings. See if a centerband from a slimline will fit.


----------



## MRDucks2

I turned my 20th pen and 20th of these kits tonight. I would say that, if you had the 2 piece center bushing, you had it backwards on the mandrel and the need the tenon for the center band on the lower part if the pen. First thing that popped into my mind would be to remove the center band and turn the larger piece down to match in the middle and go bandless. The line in the middle is very fine, so it may not look bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## robutacion

Is not often I see people admitting publically that they made foul of themselves however and in this case, I don't think that is enough reason to call yourself an idiot in fact if that was the case, there would be a big bunch of folks here and everywhere with such a "tag" stuck in their forehead.

The way I see it is, not everyone can read French and if you have never worked with such a kit, confusion/mistakes are not uncommon.

These sort of "oops" are great to test our creative juices, is not the end of the world, I'm sure you will find a solution that you will be happy with.:biggrin:

Good luck,

Cheers
George




Math2010 said:


> First time making an European Round top pen...
> The instructions are in french, but I guess they're more easy to understand in English. The translation is so bad, I misunderstood something...
> I saw what when I assembled it...
> 
> I don't know if I can  make something to do not loose a kit. Maybe turn another top blank... Or I don't know if I can put somethning between the blank to look like a slimline...
> 
> I'm so unhappy, because the finish was very nice (for me)...


----------



## Gregory Hardy

You-re right.  (I mean about the finish, not about being an idiot.)  Get another one and nail it this time.  I keep a box in my shop of pens of this sort - the ones designed to remind me of things to not do.  Start a box.  Cheap investment in your education!


----------



## Talltim

Most of us here have ridden the idiot train.  In fact they might have a place on the loser's train called idiots and losers section.  

The good news is we are a happy bunch and we learn from our mistakes. They are our best teachers.  

There is a sense of comfort that comes from knowing others have experienced that "oh no!" Moment also. 

Sometimes the solutions make our most creative pens.  

The good news other than a really wide center band, you have done nice work. Mistakes happen. Nice work is what makes great pens.


----------



## gtriever

If that was the worst error I ever made with a pen I'd be ecstatic. I'm with the other guys, turn a custom band and call it a lesson learned.


----------



## Woodchipper

Wee aul mak misteaks at wun tyme or anuther.


----------



## Math2010

Thanks everybody for your good words and suggestions. I'll try to turn a center band and show you the results!
And indeed, I'll learn from that mistakes... I'll watch few youtube videos for that kind of pen before turning another one.


----------



## Math2010

Finally, it appears that the Streamline center band fits well...
But it costs me a Streamline kit because I don't think I can buy just the center band...
It's an hybrid European Streamline...lol


----------



## robutacion

Math2010 said:


> Finally, it appears that the Streamline center band fits well...
> But it costs me a Streamline kit because I don't think I can buy just the center band...
> It's an hybrid European Streamline...lol



You see...! no one would tell that it came from a mistake, in fact, I won't be surprised if some folks see it done and wonder/ask, what kit is that...?:biggrin::wink:

Well done.

Cheers
George


----------



## geoffholden

Math2010 said:


> But it costs me a Streamline kit because I don't think I can buy just the center band...



Remember that you can turn a custom center band for the Streamline, or use the wide band and turn a torpedo shaped Streamline.


----------



## Math2010

geoffholden said:


> Math2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it costs me a Streamline kit because I don't think I can buy just the center band...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that you can turn a custom center band for the Streamline, or use the wide band and turn a torpedo shaped Streamline.
Click to expand...


When turning a custom center band, do you put a metal tube inside? Because if it's just wood, will it break after a while? What is a torpedo shaped Streamline?


----------



## geoffholden

Math2010 said:


> geoffholden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Math2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it costs me a Streamline kit because I don't think I can buy just the center band...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that you can turn a custom center band for the Streamline, or use the wide band and turn a torpedo shaped Streamline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When turning a custom center band, do you put a metal tube inside? Because if it's just wood, will it break after a while? What is a torpedo shaped Streamline?
Click to expand...


There are a bunch of ways to turn a custom center band, you can do a loose one with or without the tube inside, or you can glue a contrasting wood to the upper barrel. When gluing to the upper barrel, some people use a longer tube and use a parting tool to get the main wood back down to the tube, then glue the contrast wood on. I haven't done that myself, but I glued on a piece of wood with a 1/4" hole drilled in it and barrel trimmed.

As for a torpedo shaped Streamline, I just mean that it'll be a lot thicker in the center than at either end. You'd have to use calipers to measure the width of the center band, and just turn the center down to that instead of to the streamline bushing. (You can still use the bushings for the nib and finial ends).


----------



## Gary Beasley

I like to do a "euro" style slim by using a comfort center bushing on the top half and a slim both ends of the bottom. I then round over the fat center and it gets put together without a center band.  I carry one all the time, looks good and feels good in the hand.


----------



## Math2010

Gary Beasley said:


> I like to do a "euro" style slim by using a comfort center bushing on the top half and a slim both ends of the bottom. I then round over the fat center and it gets put together without a center band.  I carry one all the time, looks good and feels good in the hand.



Do you have a picture of it?


----------



## Mr Vic

Check this link to Russ Fairfield. It has several methods to make a modified slim.

http://web.archive.org/web/20060319090139/http://www.woodturner-russ.com/Pen10.html

Also check out the library for modified center bands and "One Piece Slimlines"


----------



## Math2010

Mr Vic said:


> Check this link to Russ Fairfield. It has several methods to make a modified slim.
> 
> Wooden Pen
> 
> Also check out the library for modified center bands and "One Piece Slimlines"



Thank you!


----------



## Math2010

MRDucks2 said:


> I turned my 20th pen and 20th of these kits tonight. I would say that, if you had the 2 piece center bushing, you had it backwards on the mandrel and the need the tenon for the center band on the lower part if the pen. First thing that popped into my mind would be to remove the center band and turn the larger piece down to match in the middle and go bandless. The line in the middle is very fine, so it may not look bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app



I'll make another try to that pen (I have 5 kits left...). Do you glue the ring or it holds only by pression?


----------



## Math2010

Mr Vic said:


> Check this link to Russ Fairfield. It has several methods to make a modified slim.
> 
> Wooden Pen
> 
> Also check out the library for modified center bands and "One Piece Slimlines"



I didn't find the "modified center bands" in the library...


----------

